# Pics of Eerie Acres Cemetery for 2015



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

A few more


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

And the last ones


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

What the hell! Are you just trying to embarrass the rest of us with a super display ready to go three weeks early?


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks AWESOME! Are you in FL? There's a home haunt in Chicago with the same exact name as yours.


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Wicked! I love it!!  I like the way the dog statue from Target displays. Been thinking about getting that and now think I will. 

VERY nice!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Beautiful! I've always loved blue/green lighting for cemeteries with the addition of yellow "candle" light. Love your pumpkin tree. You've done a great job laying things out. I am curious if you've moved from Chicago to Florida. 

Few questions for ya: 
how did you adhere your crypt wall (at garage door)? 
Tell us about the standing male statute. 
Is the dog house the one sold by CrazyBonez or did you construct it? I haven't seen one of those sold anywhere yet if it's a CB one. I know from their website there were two versions, one static and one with lights and dog sounds.
Your in-ground "stone" coffin marker with the cross on top is a nice touch. Is that just stacked layers of foamboard essentially?


----------



## TosaTerror (Oct 1, 2015)

Love the light display (blues and greens work well together).

I think the standing man statue is Jack Daniels (yes, that Jack Daniels)


----------



## DarkhavenManor (Sep 27, 2014)

Man, I've been waiting weeks for this! Superb as always, excited for the video!


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

Are those Haunted Mansion tombstones I see?? Did you make or buy those? Awesome job, I am so ashamed, I haven't even put up spider webs yet! I'm too afraid to have everything stolen.


----------



## brimagic (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks fantastic!

What kind of spots are you using? I've been making the switch from incandescent floods to CFLs and noticed the colors are much more vibrant, but I can seem to get enough of a 'wash of color'.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

Col. Fryght said:


> What the hell! Are you just trying to embarrass the rest of us with a super display ready to go three weeks early?


hahaha thanks!!! If you makes you feel better or worse I have had it up since the of sept but been too busy to get pics! haha


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

J-Man said:


> Looks AWESOME! Are you in FL? There's a home haunt in Chicago with the same exact name as yours.


Yup Im in south florida! I have a feeling there are probably a few Eerie Acres Cemeteries out there!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Beautiful! I've always loved blue/green lighting for cemeteries with the addition of yellow "candle" light. Love your pumpkin tree. You've done a great job laying things out. I am curious if you've moved from Chicago to Florida.
> 
> Few questions for ya:
> how did you adhere your crypt wall (at garage door)?
> ...



Thanks!!! The crypt wall was something I made years ago its held up with magnets and goes up in down in seconds! Here is a video showing how I made it! 






The statue is Jack Daniels my neighbor gave it to me he got it from a liquor store it was part of their xmas display one year. It was originally white when I got it but I painted it up to look like stone! 

The dog house is another of my silly creations! Its animated actually here is a video for that as well! 






The large crypt is also animated its made from wood and foam and in keeping with the tradition here is a video for that haha


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

StaceyLynn said:


> Are those Haunted Mansion tombstones I see?? Did you make or buy those? Awesome job, I am so ashamed, I haven't even put up spider webs yet! I'm too afraid to have everything stolen.


Yes they are! Those were bought. I also have all three of the huge hitch hiking ghosts statues from disney as well but those only go out on the big night!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

brimagic said:


> Looks fantastic!
> 
> What kind of spots are you using? I've been making the switch from incandescent floods to CFLs and noticed the colors are much more vibrant, but I can seem to get enough of a 'wash of color'.


Thanks!! I am using a combo of cfls(only 3) and LEDs (all the rest are LED) I am using the led spot lights from homedepot, target, etc I keep buying more each year I love them!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all of the kind words I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## StaceyLynn (Oct 14, 2012)

That's amazing, I'm so jealous!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful lighting~great display! Huzzah!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Ahhh, sorry to hear that's not you in Chicago. Anyway, I watched the "Sparky" video, nicely done!
You mentioned the upgrade you have planned for him, just a suggestion (a good one BTW!), put a servo in the head to animate the jaw and get one of my Audio Servo Controllers. With the ambient growling and then he comes out barking with the jaw moving. That would be KILLER! BTW, I did that conversion to this same dog, works awesome.


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

J-Man said:


> Ahhh, sorry to hear that's not you in Chicago. Anyway, I watched the "Sparky" video, nicely done!
> You mentioned the upgrade you have planned for him, just a suggestion (a good one BTW!), put a servo in the head to animate the jaw and get one of my Audio Servo Controllers. With the ambient growling and then he comes out barking with the jaw moving. That would be KILLER! BTW, I did that conversion to this same dog, works awesome.


awesome send me a link to one I would love to take a look at them!


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

BIGANT said:


> awesome send me a link to one I would love to take a look at them!


My website is www.audioservocontroller.com
You can also email me at:
[email protected]


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Love it all!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok, I quit. No way can my yard ever look that good. From now on, Groundhog Day will be my holiday obsession. No more Halloween...... OK, JK. 

Looks totally fantastic, BIGANT! All your props are perfectly placed and I love the blue/green lighting.

Congratulations!


----------



## HalloweenKitten (May 30, 2015)

Wow! Your setup is spooktacular


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

WOW! 
That is absolutely fantastic 
Love it!


----------



## Papa Emeritus (Nov 14, 2013)

Great as always BIGANT!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Great job on the lighting! Also very creative use of the garage door! I may have to steal that one...


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

As always, I love your tree!! Sparky look pretty hungry there, you better feed him before the tot come. I hold a lot stuff on my front door and garage with computer magnets from old hard drives. Those things clamp on very strong, hard to take off also. 
Love to see your haunt every year....one of my faves!


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Love your lighting and the props all look great. Absolutely adore your pumpkin tree! Awesome display!


----------



## Greenwick (Apr 25, 2013)

Looks fabulous!


----------



## SavageEye (Aug 30, 2010)

Question... I am always concerned about theft so my yard doesn't go into full "beast mode" until the day of Halloween. Which for me sucks because of all the time and effort we put into our props. Do you have any theft deterrent on your haunt?


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks so much for all of the kind words everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really appreciate it!!!!


----------



## BIGANT (Jul 11, 2011)

SavageEye said:


> Question... I am always concerned about theft so my yard doesn't go into full "beast mode" until the day of Halloween. Which for me sucks because of all the time and effort we put into our props. Do you have any theft deterrent on your haunt?


I live in a pretty safe neighborhood luckily but I still take steps. The fence being the first step to keep people out and honestly I bring certain things back in every single night!! mostly the animated things(dont want them getting wet) and a few other things I hold dear. Its a real pain to put all the stuff out each night and then bring it back in but I have a routine for it so it doesnt take too long to do each night!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I hear you. I do the same thing. It is a pain, but the effort is totally worth it.


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks awesome, wish I lived closer so I could check in out in person. Great Stuff!


----------

